
Finding a Marketing Partner - catfish

======
catfish
So you have built the dream machine and your up and running. What steps do you
take to find the business guys who can hook you up with other companies who
sell accessories for your widget. Say you want to include coupons,
introductory material for accessories, or some other insert in your package,
for a fee. Where do you go to solve that problem. Is this an inhouse executive
job, or a partnership arrangement with marketing companies who sell in this
space?

